# Handcent causing phone FC?



## drone46 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am running Das BAMF 4.9 with Chingy's latest radio. Sometimes when I am trying to send a message from Handcent it seems to cause a force close of the HTC phone app. Has anybody ever heard of this? Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

On my ROM the only issue I am having is after I restart the phone I always have to restore Gmail from TiBU, it says it is having sync issues. sorry I am not able to help you with your problem tho.


----------



## patalo (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you uninstalled or frozen any apps?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilius17 (Jul 15, 2011)

Was it a restore from backup? Try to fix permissions in rom manager first, if that doesn't work uninstall it and re download it from the market. You can backup & restore all your texts with SMS Backup +, it's free in the market.

Sent from my Samsung SGH-R225


----------

